# Getting Pregnant Naturally and CF



## Animal_Lady (Sep 25, 2007)

I am reading this bookGetting Pregnant Naturally by Winifred Conkling. Do any of you know anything about her? I am not trying to conceive at this time, but I am trying to get some ideas together for putting together a class on INCREASING fertility and health. A sort of "Pre-Conception" class, if you will. But one of the suggestions in her book is for women to take 1-2 teaspoons cough syrup containing Guaifenesin per day, starting 3-4 days before ovulation. She says that since it thins the lung mucous, it will also thin out out the cervical mucous. I feel a little







: about this suggestion. Do you really want to start off a pregnancy on cough syrup? What about ALL of the other chemicals in the cough syrup? Does thinner CF offset all the other potential side effects and chemicals? Couldn't a couple use a warmed egg white if they are having trouble with fertile mucous? Sorry, just a thought. Wondering what you thought.


----------



## speedknitter (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, I can't speak as to whether or not it works and I'm not familiar with the book. But if you are only taking it prior to ovulation, you are not starting the pregnancy on cough syrup. There's no connection between your body and the fertilized egg until implantation, and I'd think the cough syrup would be well out of your system by then since that's 7-12 days after ovulation.

But I do agree it does not seem more like a "chemical" rather than "natural" suggestion, surpising based on the title of her book.


----------



## Animal_Lady (Sep 25, 2007)

You are right. I hadn't stopped to think of the "lag-time" between fertilization and ovulation. It's funny though, later in the book she does write about using egg whites for lubrication instead of KYuck. Go figure.


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

I read her book when I was TTC my first...I did everything under the son including taking Mucinex to make me extra lubricated and eating tons of yams...needless to say I had to go fully medicated with my first and IVF...

I beleive the reason it is suggested is b/c an egg white isn't going to unthicken mucus you already have...it will just lube you up...where as the mucinex or robitussin will thin out what you produce...you may still need extra lube but the stuff you make won't be thick...


----------

